# Τα έψιλον του Unfollow



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2016)

Εργασία: Ευφημισμός που χρησιμοποιείται από κυβερνητικούς για να περιγράψει μια ιδέα, ή μια φαντασιακή κατάσταση. Κάποτε ζούσες από αυτή. Σήμερα δεν ζεις από αυτή. Ούτε και από κάτι άλλο.

Επίορκος: Περίπου 2.000 δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι παραβάτες, το λάθος των οποίων θα το πληρώσουν 22.000 δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι.

Εταιρεία: Ναός της σύγχρονης κοινωνίας και οικονομίας. Πολλές φορές συναντάται με τον προσδιορισμό «επιτυχημένη εταιρεία», κυρίως όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης της, την έχει φτιάξει με τα λεφτά όλων μας.

Εξουσία: Ψυχολογική κατάσταση, κατά την οποία, μια μειοψηφία, ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά, εγκαθίσταται στο σβέρκο, της πλειοψηφίας, η οποία αν και την εγκρίνει αρχικά, στην πορεία την απορρίπτει, διαλέγοντας ταυτόχρονα, μια κατά κανόνα χειρότερη κατάσταση.

Εξαιρούνται: Τα μεγάλα σου μάτια, τα πυκνά σου μαλλιά. Τα παράξενα χείλη που με καιν σαν φωτιά.

Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση: Σύγχρονη και αναβαθμισμένη εκδοχή της Μαφίας.

Εσμός: Σύνολο ανθρώπων με καταστροφική επίδραση στην κοινωνία. Πχ. Υπουργικό συμβούλιο.

Εμετός: Ο Γρηγόρης Ψαριανός.

Εφοπλιστής: Φίλος πρωθυπουργών, σπάνια δε και συνεργάτης.

Ευρώ: Πρώτο συνθετικό των λέξεων, Ευρώπη, ευρωζώνη, ευρωπαϊκός, φτώχεια, εξαθλίωση, ανεργία, απόγνωση.

Εκσπερμάτωση: Τρία λεπτά ομιλίας του Άδωνη σε παράθυρο της τηλεόρασης.

Εκκλησία: Αγαθός άνθρωπος, με πνευματική καθυστέρηση που συνήθως πέφτει θύμα κλοπής. Συνήθης φράση, όταν πρόκειται για πρώην πρωθυπουργό Γιώργο, πχ. «μιλώντας σε αυτόν είναι σα να κλέβεις εκκλησία».

Επιμήκυνση: Αναποτελεσματική μέθοδος για αύξηση μεγέθους, πέους ή χρέους. Το ομόηχο των δυο λέξεων προκαλεί συνήθως ανεπανόρθωτα προβλήματα και στα δυο.

Ερμαφρόδιτος: Η πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ κάποτε και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τώρα.

Επιχειρηματικότητα: Διαδικασία κατά την οποία τρώγονται λεφτά αφελών και ανυποψίαστων λαών, μέσω πολυδαίδαλων μηχανισμών και πάντα στο όνομα της ανάπτυξης. Συνώνυμη της λέξης αρπαχτή.

Εγωισμός: Ψυχική νόσος που εμφανίζεται, κυρίως σε μέλη κυβερνήσεων, υπουργούς, βουλευτές κλπ. Εκδηλώνεται, με κρίσεις «σωτηρίας της χώρας», και εκφορά ακατάσχετης αρλουμπαρίας. 

Έρωτας: Λέξη που έχει τραγουδηθεί, από τον Γιάννη Πάριο, και άλλους Γιάννηδες. Συναντάται συνήθως στα χρόνια της χολέρας και παραμένει αγιάτρευτος.

Ευχολόγιο: Βαρυσήμαντη πολιτική δήλωση εν ενεργεία ή υποψήφιου πρωθυπουργού μικρής χώρας.

Εφορία: Κτήριο που θέλουν να γκρεμίσουν οι μισοί έλληνες και να ανατινάξουν οι υπόλοιποι. Προκαλεί το αντίθετο συναίσθημα από αυτό που ο τίτλος του επιβάλλει. Επίσης να πάει στο διάολο.

Εχθρός: Μέχρι πρότινος, ερχόταν από το εξωτερικό. Τώρα πια έρχεται και από το εσωτερικό. Δεν φέρνει δώρα. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις φέρνει μόνο Ντόρα.

Ενεχυροδανειστήριο: Σύμβολο της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας. Τα βρίσκεις σε κάθε γωνιά και προσφέρουν ολίγων μηνών καθυστέρηση, πριν την οριστική, κρεμάλα.

Εεειι πειρατή: Αναφορά στην Αλίκη. Αθάνατη!

Επταετία: Χρονική περίοδος 7 ετών κατά την οποία αναστέλλονται μια σειρά άρθρων του Συντάγματος και δικαιωμάτων των ανθρώπων. Την επταετία πολλές φορές την συναντούμε σε οικογενειακό μέγεθος πχ. σαραντακονταετία (Ισπανία του Φράνκο) και σε συμπυκνωμένο μέγεθος πχ. τριετία (Χούντα μνημονίων Ελλάδα) 

Επίτευγμα: Κάτι άγνωστο στην οικονομική πολιτική του Στουρνάρα.

Έθνος: Κάποτε αξιοπρεπές των Ελλήνων, σήμερα η τέταρτη πέμπτη σε κυκλοφορία εφημερίδα.

Επτωχεύσαμεν: φράση που συντάσσεται με το δυστυχώς, όταν αυτός που το λέει θέλει να γίνει δρόμος (Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης). Όταν θέλει να γίνει μονοπάτι, μιλά για ευκαιρία που μας δίνει το μνημόνιο. (Σαμαράς, Βένι, Κουβέλης κλπ)

Εξέγερση: η μόνη λύση.

www.ellinofreneianet.gr


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 17, 2016)

Δεν μας έρχεται απευθείας από την Ελληνοφρένεια αλλά από το Unfollow (κι έχει τη σημασία του αυτό). Άσε που είναι και παλιό, κάμποσων μηνών. Έχουν συμβεί τόσα πολλά από τότε (Απρίλιο του 2013) που είναι να σου ’ρχεται ίλιγγος. Θα άξιζε να το σκεφτούμε λίγο: ποιος θα μιλούσε σήμερα για χούντες, σε μια χρονιά μες στην οποία ο λαός εκφράστηκε τρεις φορές και ανέβασε ή στερέωσε στην εξουσία την ποθητή του κυβέρνηση;

Αμ, εκείνο το άλλο; *Εξουσία*: Ψυχολογική κατάσταση κατά την οποία μια μειοψηφία, ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά, εγκαθίσταται στο σβέρκο, της πλειοψηφίας, η οποία αν και την εγκρίνει αρχικά, στην πορεία την απορρίπτει, διαλέγοντας ταυτόχρονα, μια κατά κανόνα χειρότερη κατάσταση.

Πώς μ’ αρέσει! Τρελαίνομαι !


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2016)

Άλλαξα τον τίτλο γιατί δεν ήταν ο καλύτερος για γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Να ψάχνει δηλαδή κάποιος για αυτό που έλεγε ο τίτλος (που παραμένει ο ίδιος στο σύνδεσμο της Ελληνοφρένειας) και να πέφτει πάνω στις σάχλες του Unfollow.


----------

